# Medidor de campo pasivo  (o medidor de rf)



## armandolopezmx (Ene 7, 2009)

hola que tal.

alguien sabe como fabricar un medidor de campo electromagnetico.  (no estoy seguro con el nombre asignado).

lo que pasa esque el  que utilizabamos aqui en el trabajo se perdio.

el aparato funcionaba de la siguiente manera.  solamente consistie en la placa con una bobina de cobre dibuja y una bobina tipo de receptores de am.  dos diodos del tipo 1n4148,  un potenciometro para regular la "escala"    y medidor tipo analogico  (de aguja).

pues resulta que este aparato solamente tenia una punta de sonda.  y servia para detectar rf en la etapas de preamplficador, driver, en los transmisores de rf.  si la aguja se iba hasta el tope (porque era mucha la entrada de rf, pues se movia el potenciometro (me imagino que actuaba como un divisor de voltaje) para que no se dañara el medidor de aguja.

tambien al poner a tx un radio portatil cerca , captaba la rf y la aguja se movia.

desgraciadamente nunca pude  "sacar el diagrama" y las ideas que doy es de solamente un dia que los destape de momento.

si alguien sabe como hacer algo parecido a esto, pues se lo agradeceria que suba el diagrama,   ya que hace mucha falta aquien el taller.
gracias.


----------



## anthony123 (Ene 8, 2009)

Se llama medidor de campo. Puedes buscar ideas en google como "dip meter" o medidor por resonancia por minimo.

Saludos


----------



## enrique courtade (May 19, 2009)

Hola a todos quiero hacer este dip meter pero no sé que significan esas líneas de puntos entre los dos capacitores variables y también quería preguntarles si puedo usar un vúmetro en vez de un microamperímetro.
Desde ya muchas gracias


----------



## elmo2 (May 19, 2009)

son dos capacitores variables (condensadores variables) unidos mecanicamente...

sobre el vumetro deberias dar mas datos de el...

saludos...


----------



## electrodan (May 19, 2009)

Las lineas punteadas significan que los dos condensadores giran en el mismo eje, es decir en tandem.
En cuanto a lo del vúmetro, quizás se podría, pero no "así nomas". Suponiendo que el circuito del vúmetro mida tensión, para lograr medir corriente necesitarías una resistencia _shunt_. El problema, es que la resistencia podría ser demasiado elevada, y probablemente el circuito no funcionaría.


----------



## enrique courtade (May 20, 2009)

muchas gracias ya voy a ver que hago entonces


----------

